# Ella’s & Charlie’s Breeding Journal — UPDATE: 15/07/2011 EGG #3



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It is official!







I didn’t want to make a thread until there was an egg (or eggs).

Tonight I checked the nest box and found egg #1. :clap: The egg wasn't there last night so she had to have laid it either really late last night, or early this morning. 

She has been really protective of the nest box in the past few days, lunging and hissing at me while in the nest box, so I had a feeling she may be due to lay soon, and I was right!!

I tried to get a photo of the egg tonight but I couldn’t, Ella was in the nest box when I tried to take the photo.. I will try again maybe tomorrow. This is the best photo I could get for now. :lol:

Mum (Ella) protecting her eggy










Daddy (Charlie)


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh congrats on the egg!!!!!


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

congrats and by the way when u put the nestbox up was ur female the only one to go in or ur male was the one who went in


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on the egg Solace


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

congrats on the eggy!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankies!  This is pretty exciting, however, it is their first time so just have to see what happens and take it as it comes.



luffy3001 said:


> congrats and by the way when u put the nestbox up was ur female the only one to go in or ur male was the one who went in


Ella (female) was the first one to inspect it and not long after Charlie (male) started going in and they had been going in together a lot. Charlie sits on the egg during the day, and Ella has been sitting on it during the night.

I have a photo of egg #1:










Egg #2 should arrive tomorrow. (or even tonight)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Egg #2 has arrived!

I just took this photo 2 mins ago.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for eggs!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats! Any Idea what mutations you are going to get? Or do you have to wait for the suprises in the box?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats on the eggs


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs. I hope you get some healthy chics.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Egg #3 should arrive Friday I am pretty sure, lol.

Going by the virtual breeder, this is what the babies will be:


Mother:Lutino
Father:Grey Split To Pied Whiteface

male offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Lutino}
25% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Lutino}
25% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Lutino}
25% Grey Split To {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To Whiteface
25% Grey

If I am right.. they will look like Charlie. I am 100% sure neither are hiding anything, Charlie is normal grey split to pied and whiteface, and Ella is just a lutino.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, the 3rd egg was due last night/today, but I just checked the nest box and there is no 3rd egg so looks like she is stopping at 2. I am really disappointed. 

Is it normal for only 2 eggs to be laid for their first clutch? I read there should be at least 4-5.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

*I feel your pain....*

Well your not the only one that this is happening to.... Im on the same boat. Its my first cockatiel breeding too, and my pair only have two eggs and only one is fertile. 

Well better something then nothing. Right. <_< ,

check it out:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I decided to check the nest box again a few hours ago, I had a feeling there might have been another egg - upon opening the nest box lid, Charlie was in there sitting on the eggs and he moved to the side and there was EGG #3!!!  

She either laid this one really late (I wonder why) or she is actually laying each egg early in the morning and not at night like I thought. If she is laying each egg early in the morning, that would mean egg #3 isn't very late, I hope I am right and she is laying early in the morning.

Kristian they are cute eggies! At least one is fertile, I could still luck out, Ella's eggs could be all infertile, I am going to candle the first egg tomorrow and see though. I hope next time (if you breed them again) you get more than 2 eggs and lots of babies!

I couldn't get a photo of egg #3, I will try get a photo of it ASAP though. Charlie is being a fantastic dad to the 3 eggs, he hasn't been out of the nest box and he is on full guard, lol.  Ella has started taking over the eggs a lot earlier each afternoon, she was taking over around 6pm each night, and now she is in there around 4pm sitting on the eggs for the night.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Dont "luck out"!!! I wish you the best. 
Thank you for your positve thoughts.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You are welcome, and thanks a lot!

I candled egg #1 tonight and it was clear.. so it is either infertile, or it is too early to be candling it. Ella and Charlie didn't *properly* start sitting until the second egg was laid, so should I try candling egg #1 again in a few days (on Tuesday or Wednesday) or will it just be the same and not worth candling? I read on different sites 5-7 days and others 5-8 days .. :blink: 

Egg #4 is due to be laid tomorrow (Sunday), IF she isn't done with the clutch yet. Hopefully at least one egg will turn out to be fertile, but my hopes aren't high.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Always think positive thoughts  and good luck


----------

